# Toy box



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

:moil:Anyone have plans or know where to find some plans for a toybox got a request from a friend of wife to build her one for Grandson's toys and would like it for CHRISTmas. I still have 2 orders to fill so I really do not have much time left to look around..... I may just wing it, that is usually when I do my best work anyway :moil:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Warren, start looking for plans for blanket chests and modify to suit if you cannot find any plans for toy box....

Boxes and Chests for Toys at WoodworkersWorkshop.com

Toy Box Plans - Kids Toy Storage Organizer Plans. Build a toy box using these unique woodworking toy box plans.

Ana White | Build a Build a Toybox or Toy Chest | Free and Easy DIY Project and Furniture Plans


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

papawd said:


> :moil:Anyone have plans or know where to find some plans for a toybox got a request from a friend of wife to build her one for Grandson's toys and would like it for CHRISTmas. I still have 2 orders to fill so I really do not have much time left to look around..... I may just wing it, that is usually when I do my best work anyway :moil:


Just a thought, keep in mind to add hinges that don't let the lid slam on little fingers. I know I've seen them, but don't remember the site. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've gotten the slow close hinges from both Rockler and Lee Valley. I'd like to suggest too, that your build allow for air movement when the lid is closed. A gap, holes etc....easy to incorporate and just adds a great added measure of safety...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Warren,
Our first grandbaby is due in February, and i went searching for plans. Here's a short list of chests that i came up with:
http://www.currentmiddleages.org/tents/chest4canfield.pdf

WBGU-PBS: American Woodshop

http://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDFfree/six-board-chest.pdf

How to Build a Storage Chest | Step-by-Step | Storage | Living Spaces | This Old House - Introduction

The This Old House plan is what i'm going to base mine on, with a few modifications and correcting the cut list errors (the biggest--they are using 1x dimensional lumber and refer to it as 1" instead of 3/4"--resulting the the cuts for the sides ending up 1/2" off i think!!). Going to mill the white oak this morning, and there will be some cherry mixed in somewhere (base and edges?) because my Daughter-in-law loves cherry.

The "Little Canfield Coffer" will be built to replace LOML's mass-produced blanket chest. I'm thinking ash for the legs and cherry or walnut for the box--though i may mill enough oak to use that instead. 

As i searched, there were plenty of "cute" toy chests in barn designs and such--but i was looking for more of a lifetime piece. The "Lego" chest will come in a few years--with small drawers, Lego bases mounted in the top and maybe the sides--i've got some thoughts on that, including getting my son's boxes of Legos out of my closet and into HIS house!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I may loose my "man card" on this one, LOL, but I've found some good free plans on this site: Search the Plan Catalog | Ana White

My corner cabinet, that I built for my kitchen, came from here.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Privileges suspended, pending investigation and board review. 




N'awlins77 said:


> Well, I may loose my "man card" on this one, LOL, but I've found some good free plans on this site: Search the Plan Catalog | Ana White
> 
> My corner cabinet, that I built for my kitchen, came from here.


Ok, suspension lifted, all privileges restored.   "Man Card" just hit me as being absolutely hilarious!! Thanks for the laugh Lee...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have any plans but you are welcome to take a look see and go from there. I made this box from 3 eight foot pieces of 1 x 12 white pine from HD.
I ripped the boards at 6 1/8 I think and then reglued the individual pieces with bisquits so the top is about 20 inches wide x 31".
The narrower pieces I glued together to make the sides and ends.
So, I had some pieces that were about 30 inches long (side panels)
Some were about 15 3/4 or thereabotus (end panels)

I installed a piano hinge along the rear and used those Rockler lid protectors to help keep the lid open. You have to close it, it won't fall shut.

Minwax Chestnut stain and Deft Clear Wood Finish.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I've gotten the slow close hinges from both Rockler and Lee Valley. I'd like to suggest too, that your build allow for air movement when the lid is closed. A gap, holes etc....easy to incorporate and just adds a great added measure of safety...


I am a great fan of NO lid on toy boxes for little kids, for multiple reasons. 
No lid for the kid to struggle with to put toys in; a little kid usually has enough
problems just putting toys in, period.
No lid to slam on fingers.
No lid for another kid to slam the lid on a kid's head or fingers.
No lid for another kid to talk a kid into the toy box, and then sit on the lid. 
There's probably more reasons, but I figure that's enough for now.

When the kid gets older, then you can put a lid on the toy box to enable it to be used for a seat if desired.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL, Bill! You are welcome (for the laugh) and thank you (for restoring my privileges)!


TwoSkies57 said:


> Privileges suspended, pending investigation and board review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Warren
I built 2 of these for my grandsons. Were not very hard and straight forward joinery. I did inlay their names on them. Then plans were from Sherwood Designs. Here is the link to the pattern: Woodcrafting Plans and Patterns, Yard Art Patterns, Tools and Supplies by Sherwood Creations
Hope this helps .


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

*ALL* good reasons Theo!!! 



JOAT said:


> I am a great fan of NO lid on toy boxes for little kids, for multiple reasons.
> No lid for the kid to struggle with to put toys in; a little kid usually has enough
> problems just putting toys in, period.
> No lid to slam on fingers.
> ...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pics I would look at some pics and then go to building always have trouble with inconstrutctcions haha


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"inconstrutctcions"........
New word of the week......Love it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hay James kinda inscruct and consruct all rolled into one and usually ends up in destruct


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I wish I could remember to take some pictures of the toy box I made probably about 15 or so years ago. Very simple. Rectangular piece of 1/2" plywood for the bottom. Maybe about 20-22" wide, maybe 36" long. Side pieces I think about 18" tall, same length. I'm not sure how I put it together, probably couldn't have told you 2 minutes after it was finished even. When I'm working without plans I sort of get on a mystical plane and just do it. Anyway, just glued the sides to the bottom, and probably braced them to keep them straight. Then put the ends on. The ends are both frog heads, based loosely, very loosely on this, and freehand sketched. Yard Art - Frog Fly Fisher Woodcrafting Pattern They came out quite nicely I do think too, and both stick out past the front and back about 3-4 inches. Once the glue set I went back and glued in some 1/2"X1/2" glue strips, along each joint, and it's as solid as a rock. Held up very well, and except for the two ends, sketching them, then painting them, went together in less than half a day. Glue was Titebond II for those wondering. The ends are still in very good condition, but the front and back are painted a horrible purple. Seems to me I painted them blue, so I'm thinking someone didn't like the blue. However, did start life in a day care, then went to my grand-dau, now my grandson, so possibly someone decided to paint over some added markings. But purple? Oh yes, no top.


----------

